
Show HN: Approach to simplest mental mapping tool – only keyboard needed - Koprzywa
https://www.dumpmind.com/
======
Koprzywa
I always like mind mapping techniques but every tool I found makes me
overwhelmed, they need a lot of mouse clicking where I only want to dump my
thoughts as fast as possible. One of my first users describes what I mean the
best "[other tools] they're just so time consuming. Positioning text boxes...
drawing arrows... can't this all be automated? Well, now I know, it can!"

It was made for myself, so it's have some limitations and it's really raw in
the current form. It works only on PC, and you have only option to save it as
an image.

I'm very interested in what you think about it. Do you like my approach? And
should I move on with this?

